# Canadian Tire



## james_squared (May 3, 2002)

Hello,

I don't normally like giving praise to large chain stores, but I feel that I must do so this time. Here's my story:

We had the front wheel bearings repacked (as well as some other repair/maintenance work) in Guelph, ON in June of this year. We then moved across the country to Prince George, BC in the middle of August. In order for us to get insurance in BC, we needed to get the truck safety inspected. (We had just done this in May in Ontario, and it had been registered in BC before, but that's another complaint).

Anyway, the mechanic in PG went through the process and said we needed to have our front bearings repacked in order for us to pass the inspection. Needless to say, I was a bit pissed off. I went into the garage and the mechanic showed me the problem and I agreed that the work needed to be done (it HAD to be done for us to get insurance, which we needed to do right away, as we could only use our Ontario insurance for 30 days while in BC.)

Well, it ended up costing me just over $160 for the mechanic to repack the front bearings.

Of course, I complained to the Service Manager about this problem and he told me that he would contact the Service Manager in Guelph to see if he would warranty the work done in Guelph.

Well, I'm happy to report that they did. So, I get the $160 or so put back on my card and I'm a happy camper.

It's too bad it all went so smoothly. I was getting all geared up to talking to local media and making an "I hate Canadian Tire web site." I was learning how to make a guest book and a 'refer a friend' script. We were also prepared to boycott Canadian Tire for the rest of our lives. Oh well, I'm sure another chain store will piss me off not too soon into the future. (Of course, we boycott Wal-Mart at present, but that's just because I hate Wal-Mart for various reasons that I don't want to get into.)

Anyway, I will never use the Canadian Tire in Guelph again. I will also recommend to people who live in Guelph to not go there.

The mechanic there who did our work obviously didn't do it very well. The PG mechanic said the Guelph mechanic tightened up our lug nuts so tight (boy did that hurt...) that he didn't think he would even be able to get them off. Also, a mechanic at Guelph stole two (2) of our lug nuts, but we weren't too sure when that happened so we didn't complain.

Moral of the story: I am happy that Guelph honoured their work, but I will never get service done in Guelph again. Sometimes using a large nation wide chain store is good for covering their warranty, especially if you plan to move soon.

James


----------



## SOLID (Jan 4, 2002)

I think since Walmart landed in Canada stores like Canadian Tire have really had to pull up their socks to compete. Primarily in the area of customer service, competative pricing etc. My local Canadian Tire is right across the street from Walmart.

I have a quick Canadian Tire story for you. My neighbour at the lake this summer seen me chopping wood one day, so he came over and told me to try his axe. It was actually a "Maul", thats an axe with large weight on the back of the head for splitting logs. It worked great, makes splitting fire wood so much easier. I wanted to buy one of my own so one day while checking out the Canadian Tire Flyer I seen they had all their Axes and Mauls on for half price. I expected the flyer to run for a week so I stopped at Canadian Tire the following Saturday to pick one up. I couldn't find them so I grabbed a flyer and I couldn't find them in there either. I asked a clerk and he said the flyers only run until Friday. I thought that was kind of strange. Anyway I thought I'd look at them anyway so when I found them they still had a sale tag on the shelf where they were hanging, I thought my lucky day. So I gabbed one priced at $34.95 and went to pay for it. When the checkout clerk scanned it, it still came up $34.95. I told her on the shelf they were still marked at half price. She went to the shelf pulled the sales card off and brought it back to the till. As she is writing up the adjustment she calls the floor manager, and she says to him he gets $10.00 off, so I said no it was supposed to be 1/2 price, she says no it was our mistake so you get another $10.00 off. So long story short I got the item for around $7.00. Good deal.


----------



## SpanishJoe (Jul 9, 2001)

I've had my share of horrid CT experiences when it comes to cars. Here's a short list:

- New tires. Waited 4 hours at the store, and they put on the wrong ones. They were almost 2 inches too wide and a different brand entirely. When I refused to drive away with them, they replaced them with the right ones, rebalanced, and were completely done in 20 minutes. Translation : it only takes that much time, and the 4 hour wait (1/2 day off, no pay) was just to irritate me.

-New CV boots, which is basic maintenance. Took them 6 hours to install. Boots broke off after 50 km ("universal" holding clips were faulty). Replaced, but had to pay for labor. Boots broke off again, but this time after 1600km drive to Winnipeg. Needed a whole new front axle this time. Had to pay for labor, again ($450), and another 1/2 day off. 100 km later, the boots broke off and the seal which connects to the tranny started to leak. Gave up and took it to Honda for a $600 repair. 

-Oil change: Oil filter FELL OFF as I was pulling away from the store. Oil everywhere. Unbelieveble.

-New muffler.
-5 months later, new muffler. Rusted out.
-5 months later, new muffler. Rusted out.
-5 months later, new muffler, this time from Honda.

And that's just a sampling. There have been bright spots, though - they've done a few spot repairs with no charge - like a faulty tire valve, a leaking gas tank plug and a couple of other small things. And I'm in there all the time shooping for tools, sporting stuff, etc. I hate the place when it comes to auto service, but I live there on saturdays. It's like KFC - you know it's bad for you, and it makes you grease-sick, but you just keep coming back for it...

-SJ.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

First a couple of links on Wal-Mart, which you may find interesting:

http://www.maquilasolidarity.org/campaigns/wal-mart/index.htm 

http://www.maquilasolidarity.org/campaigns/wal-mart/monsterinabox1.htm 

Having sold my car many years ago, I have no horror stories to report vis-à-vis CT's auto repair service.

I do know that if I want something, they usually have it, and I *do* "walk the talk" and shop Canadian whenever possible.

Here's an interesting link on CT:

http://www.transnationale.org/anglais/fiches/163398479.htm 

(think we can talk Steve J. into moving north and making Apple.Ca the HQ? I'm sure he'd like MacNutt's neighbourhood...)









M.


----------



## Brainstrained (Jan 15, 2002)

My favorite CT car story occurred about 10 years ago.

I was going on a long car trip and the beast was due for a tuneup. So I took it to CT in the a.m. and picked it up early in the afternoon. Went home, packed the trunk and stopped at my local full service for a tank of gas while loading up on junk food for the road. 

When I get back to the car the gas jockey has the hood up and the dipstick in hand.

"Hey," he says. "You've got no oil in here!"

CT auto service is now only used in an emergency when on the road. That way, if they screw things up when I get home I can raise hell with the local dealer.


----------



## Britnell (Jan 4, 2002)

Canadian Tire? Service?? Never again. Just too many horror stories, including failing to tighten the oil drain enough so the oil ran out on the diveway.

Replacing a clutch, and knocking a hole in the manifold.

Repairing a CV joint and needing it replaced again after 1 month.

Nope, I stick to a local garage. Better rates, and a free loner car.

Canadian Tire might be good for stuff in the stores, but I won't have them do service anymore.

M


----------



## ShadeofIndigo (Feb 5, 2007)

STAY AWAY FROM CANADIAN TIRE for Service & Repair, especially the ones in Cambridge (Main and Dundas). Long story short, messed up my VW. Had to get tires replaced under warranty, did not have original Goodyear performance tire in stock. Advised to look online for tire I wanted. Next morning went in and had a jerk. Would not honour price match for special order Michelin's I wanted, screwed around with the warranty, and cost additional money cause apparently the rear disc was bad for the alignment while I was in VW the day before. I ended up with Uniroyal's which are satisfactory but I didn't want those tires in the first place. Incompetent, rude staff.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

I am a CTC fan but would NEVER take my vehicales there. Did once for an oil change; oil on inside of door and punk took my brand-new civic SIR for a tour around the parking lot. I reamed them out and hopefully he got fired! The mechanics there aren't the greatest. Best to pay the extra $ and find a good mechanic!

Cheers,

Scott


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I recently bought a new windshield wiper blade for the drivers side of our Windstar van for $13.95. For whatever reason, I could not get it to work. I went back into the service department and they send a guy out who popped it on in about 30 seconds, which was great. The not-so-great part came when they invoiced me an extra $9.54 for the installation.

Yep, 9 bucks plus GST for 30 seconds work. I summoned the store manager who told me it was a standard charge. I then informed him that his $9.54 would be the last he ever saw from me, and I had shopped at that store for 20 years. That didn't even make him flinch. I now shop at Wal*Mart for auto stuff.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

RunTheWorldOnMac said:


> Best to pay the extra $ and find a good mechanic!
> 
> Scott


CT aren't exactly budget mechanics. Sure they don't command the fees that VW wrench jockies do but they aren't cheap.

I got a remote car starter for Christmas 2 years ago. It was an "off-the-shelf" unit from the local CT. Took it to be installed only to find that they don't actually install them. Winter passes so I don't bother installing. As we get into next winter I start seeing signs for remote starters $149 installed. The signs are from no-name little shops that I don't know if I can trust. Go back to CT and they still don't install in most locations. Winter passes again. This winter I go to the new local CT and they have an installer. Again, local signage sets going rate for stater unit and installation at around $149. CT price $299 + harnesses for your model of car at nearly $80. The starter was bought two Christmas's earlier (and is still the current model) on sale for $149, add $375 for installation and we are over $500 for a CT installation. Their only excuse is that they actually pay their mechanics were the other little shops don't. WTF!?! How many installers do you know that work for free. My starter is sitting under the seat of my car if anyone wants to come and steal it.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

I've never even considered Canadian Tire for service and installation for any vehicle-related purchase.

(Some things never change I guess. This thread began in October 2002! No one will fault you for starting a new thread after 4.5 years!)


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

> I recently bought a new windshield wiper blade for the drivers side of our Windstar van for $13.95. For whatever reason, I could not get it to work. I went back into the service department and they send a guy out who popped it on in about 30 seconds, which was great. The not-so-great part came when they invoiced me an extra $9.54 for the installation.


Seems to me that the fairness of the amount is hard to debate. You are not paying for the 30secs, you are paying for the knowledge and experience required to do the job etc etc.

What seems objectionable to me that they did not tell you beforehand. It sounds like you were under the impression that the guy would just do it as a customer service thing. Well, if that's your impression because they did not say otherwise or mention a charge, then they truly need a slap.


----------



## ErnstNL (Apr 12, 2003)

Bad service story: Dropped car off to put a new clutch in a few years ago and the mechanic forgot a pin to keep the front axle in the transaxle! Drove the car like that, unknowingly for 250 kms.
Fluid from the transmission leaked all over the driveway and they refused to honor the repair. 
Explanation from the store manager : That mechanic is no longer with us, (probably fired). Their solution to resolve the problem was to give me a "free" 25 point checkup for my vehicle. When I stopped laughing they finally resolved to give me $125 worth of credit towards shop charges. The shop credit could only be redeemed toward "engine checkups" What a joke. This store was crooked, obviously. 
I did use another CT for repairs with good results, so your mileage may vary. 

From then on I vowed to only buy tires from them but I will take them with me and get them installed and balanced at a local shop or Costco.


----------



## ErnstNL (Apr 12, 2003)

SINC, I argue with shops that charge "fixed rates" all the time. 
CT is famous for charging minimums for silly things like you experienced. Their argument was, for example, that if it took 3 hours or 30 hrs for a brake job, you still get charged their "fixed rate". That could be considered dishonest if the job only took 2 hours. It was like talking to a turnip. They showed me the binder with all the charges for different procedures. They had to charge the fixed price for each one. Bah, what a rip-off.
My vehicle dealer charged me half an hour labor ($30) to tighten a few bolts on the undercarriage of our Ford. The car was over a year old and I was told that they charge a minimum half hour for "rattles and squeaks" maintenence. 
I brought it to a local shop for an oil change and they tightened up a few bolts as the oil was draining. No extra charge. They got all my oil changes after that.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

I agree they aren't cheaper; they will charge going rate. I will argue that the quality of mechanic is not there. I would also argue that the mechanics, aren't that well paid. Perhaps a technician or 2 is but most of those guys aren't making that great money....man I like to argue; what's wrong with me? Nicotine levels are getting low I suspect. 80) I have some good mechanics in Ottawa if needed.


Cheers,

Scott


----------



## simon (Nov 2, 2002)

SINC said:


> I recently bought a new windshield wiper blade for the drivers side of our Windstar van for $13.95. For whatever reason, I could not get it to work. I went back into the service department and they send a guy out who popped it on in about 30 seconds, which was great. The not-so-great part came when they invoiced me an extra $9.54 for the installation.
> 
> Yep, 9 bucks plus GST for 30 seconds work. I summoned the store manager who told me it was a standard charge. I then informed him that his $9.54 would be the last he ever saw from me, and I had shopped at that store for 20 years. That didn't even make him flinch. I now shop at Wal*Mart for auto stuff.


Sinc, if they did not inform you that there would be a service charge or if you did not sign a work order specifying the work to be done or verbally agree to pay X amount - legally you are not responsible for the bill (at least in Ontario), they cannot spring it on you as a "standard charge" after the fact.

Now for my CT story. 

When the Drive Clean Program was implemented in Ontario one of the few places that offered testing to have your car pass (at least near my home) was Canadian Tire. Being forced to go to Canadian Tire for anything automotive service was against everything I believed in for over 10 years since they burned me in installing a new motor in my car when I was a student (but that's another story). 

I made my appointment and drove my van to CT and, not to my surprise really, they made me wait almost an hour after my appointment time because they were "busy". Finally I noticed my van being driven in and expected to have the results of this new "tax grab" within a few minutes. Well a half hour later the mechanic comes out and whispers something to the service advisor who then starts to look up stuff in those big books on the front counter. I was called to the desk and they informed me that they cannot test my van as it has an exhaust leak in the catalytic convertor (seems a return tube on the top of the convertor has rotted away and this is the exhaust leak which "prevents" them from testing the van).

Since they cannot test a vehicle with an exhaust leak they say I HAVE to replace the catalytic convertor for $1,400 (parts and labour) with no guarantee that the van will still pass after. At that time you could get a conditional pass if your car failed the test and if you spent $700 or more towards repairs to have the vehicle pass. Seems the repairs towards getting the actual test don't count in that total. I smell a rat and CT sees a cash cow.

Not being too gullible I say I'll have to think about it and I'll have to come back. She says that I will have to pay for the Drive Clean test and I politely inform her that they didn't perform the test yet. After I leave I went to the neighbourhood Menakie (sp?) and told the mechanic the situation. He says not to worry, that this is a common problem on most Ford full size vans and he can fix it for about $80 - which I said go for it and he did - for $80 (added tube extensions and soldered them on - fixing the convertor easily in about 20 minutes). To me it seems that CT would know of this common problem - so why are they trying to insist that I have to replace the convertor as a whole rather than having it repaired.

I then took his advise and took the van to a testing station that was not also a garage (they provided the testing only and could only suggest repairs). The van passed with flying colours and the catalytic convertor lasted another 2 years before it really need to be replaced. 

I know CT is a business and they are there to make money - but to make money by misinforming people and charging by the book rates doesn't make for long term good business practices.


----------



## rondini (Dec 6, 2001)

james- original poster... which CT store in Guelph did you go to> the one in the north end? You may or may not be happy to know that they finally got ythe walmart open next to it. 
Personally wouldn't take my car to CT for any repairs, and I worked at the one in the north end, some years ago,


----------



## Demosthenes X (Sep 23, 2004)

With CT, like all things, your mileage may vary. Because it is a franchise, with each store 100% independently owned and operated, you see a wide variety of competence between stores.

And there are some terrible ones, and some great ones.

Of course, people only tend to share their negative stories (except for the OP, and good on you! ).

I would be wary of CT, though, and this is from someone with a long family history there. There are some good mechanics, and some lousy ones. Some good service managers, and some lousy ones.

There's no reason not to go to CT for auto work on principle, but if at all possible, try to get an idea of how they operate first. A good service manager will make all the difference - I'm happy to say the store I worked at had a great service manager, and while people are not always happy (for a wide variety of reasons), I feel the shop did the best possible job.

*shrug*

YMMV more or less sums it up, I think.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

i visit CT only if they have something on sale, like phones or clothes washing soap

their service is horrible and staff scurry away if they see you might have a question

i go to Rona as much as possible

i would be very nervous letting CT touch my beamer


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

I worked for CT in the Auto Parts department for quite a while. I worked on the back window (where mechanics get their parts.) 

The store I worked at was great. The mechanics there were really good, despite getting a terrible pay. Mechanics get 'units' on their pay which are comprised of set times that it would take to do a job. The quicker they get that job done.. and move on to the next.. the more they can do to make more pay. If it takes them 4 hours to do a 2 hour 'unit', that doesn't matter.. no matter the reason.. they still will NOT get paid more for their time.

This is the problem with the CT Service scheme. Mechanics are rushing to get their work done so they can take more jobs and make decent money. It's definitely not the mechanics fault.. they're usually pretty well trained. The ones I worked with almost all had more than 10 years experience, some of them with 25-30 years. These guys bust their balls for the same crap day in and day out.. and have little to show for it.

That's why I won't go to Canadian Tire for service work. Not because I don't trust the mechanics.. but because I don't trust the way the mechanics are paid.


----------



## simon (Nov 2, 2002)

Demosthenes X said:


> Of course, people only tend to share their negative stories (except for the OP, and good on you! ).


I would love to share a positive auto repair story about CT ... if I only had one ...


----------



## Rob777 (Dec 17, 2002)

I worked at Canadian Tire in North Bay about 15 years ago in the warehouse. We dealt quite a bit with the service guys (getting tires and such for them). The mechanics seemed like pretty good guys and were very experienced. However, the guys that changed the tires and did oil changes were a different story. Here are the two most memorable stories.

1. A tire change gone bad. They were removing the tires from a small truck when one would not budge. What do they do? They get a sledge hammer to try and knock it off. It was the older style lift (not the ones that lift from the side, but the pedestal type that lifted from the centre). The guy kept hitting it and hitting it until the truck actually slipped a little bit and partially slid of the lift causing some damage. Canadian Tire payed for the damage (how could they argue?). The problem: one of the nuts was not removed.

2. Oil is a good thing. After an oil change the guy went on his break. Someone coming back from his break takes the car out of the service bay and parks it outside. The customer comes and pays and takes his car. A little while later a tow truck pulls up with the car. The problem: The first guy drained the oil, put on a new filter and never put in any oil. Canadian Tire pays for a new engine, which was installed at another garage.

There are other minor mishaps, but those are the two that stick in my mind.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

*Against the grain...*

I actually have _good_ CT stories.  

I used to take my car to a small shop in my neighbourhood, but I noticed that the charges for the small repairs were getting higher and higher and I felt like they were testing me to find out what charge they could get away with.

I thought about another small shop near me, but they wouldn't let me use their air pump to fill my bike tire, so on principle, I won't take my car there.

For oil changes, I started taking my car to a Mr. Lube.
After an oil change, I noticed that the oil gauge was wonky. I took the car back and they had damaged the gauge so they fixed it free of charge ( of course ). 
Right after, as I was driving down the highway, my oil level dropped drastically. I bought a few litres of oil at a Co-op farm store in North Gower and I made it to the Smiths Falls CT to see what was up. 
I forget what the exact damage was, but in repairng the oil gauge, Mr. Lube left a hole in the bottom of something that allowed a pencil-sized stream of oil to leak out of the car.

No more Mr. Lube visits!

I now take my car to the CT on Richmond Road. They do a good job in good time and I never feel like they're grabbing cash.
In fact, a month and a half after buying a new set of tires (on sale) at another CT store, I drove against a metal stake that punctured the wall of the tire. The Richmond Road CT gave me a new replacement tire for free, under warranty. 

I'm very happy with the CT service both in Smiths Falls, and on Richmond Road and ( at Hunt Club - where they've also gone beyond the call of duty and given me good deals on service ). 
But now I'm feeling disturbed because of Vexel's explanation of the mechanics' pay.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

SoyMac said:


> But now I'm feeling disturbed because of Vexel's explanation of the mechanics' pay.


Don't quote me on that for all CT stores.. I just know that's how it worked in my store and I saw it first hand. I was the one who signed on all of their time. Maybe someone else who worked in the department can confirm or deny that this happens at other stores as well?


----------



## Demosthenes X (Sep 23, 2004)

I had thought that our mechanics were paid on salary. I have also heard that CT mechanics in Victoria are amongst the best paid in the city - but again, things differ from store to store.


----------



## Rob777 (Dec 17, 2002)

Vexel said:


> Don't quote me on that for all CT stores.. I just know that's how it worked in my store and I saw it first hand. I was the one who signed on all of their time. Maybe someone else who worked in the department can confirm or deny that this happens at other stores as well?



That is how it worked at the store I was at as well. Time was assigned to each task. If a job was assigned 2 hours and they did it in 1 hour they were happy. If it took 4 hours, too bad for them. I agree that is not a great way to pay them. It promotes a 'get it done fast' attitude instead of a 'get it done right' way of thinking.


----------



## wolfsangel (Sep 1, 2009)

CT is worthless, in fact they are worse than that. They are a detriment to whatever you need to have done. We took the car there to have the brakes looked at as they were squealing a bit.

They said nothing was wrong with them but noticed a lot of oil on the under side of the engine. They wanted to shampoo the engine to see if they could find the leak. 300$ later they "fixed" a broken rocker gasket. They charged us 2.5 hrs labor and spent about 20 mins actually working on the car. This took 6 hours.

Side note on this, it clearly says that the brake evaluation was "NOT DONE" on the bill. The very thing we took the car there for in the first place.

Two days later my GF takes the car to work and folks tell her she is leaking fluids. The entire content of the coolant system is on the ground under the car. Take it back to a second CT ( first one is in Surrey, BC, second one Langley BC ). They tell us the water pump is shot and needs to be replaced. They will have to replace the timing belt since its in the way as well. 43$ for a pump, 30 for a belt, 9$ for a new radiator cap....500$ for labor. They quoted me 727$ and change for the 4.5 hrs it would take to do everything. That was at noon. I asked them what time I could come get the car. " Oh it won't be ready today". But... you close at 8PM and its noon? Yes, thats true, but our techs go home at 4:30." Sooo... an auto service center thats open till 8pm but sends home its techs at 4:30. Should have know something was up then.


3 days later, on the way to Portalnd, OR, the Radiator explodes. We had to drop another 500$ at 76 Car center in Bellingham, WA ( these guys are awesome and fast too! they fixed the radiator, thermostat, a transmission leak and a power steering leak in one day... CT never even found the transmission leak and wanted triple what i paid at 76 to fix the PS hose ).


Long story short, upon retuening to to BC, CT had the audacity to say it was coincidence that the very system ( the coolant system ) failed again. So much for their guarantee on labor. Its obvious to me they have no idea and just replace parts at random.


DO NOT USE CT FOR ANYTHING. THEY ARE THAT BAD.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

This isn't the oldest thread ever resurrected... but it's gotta be close...


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Well, now that it's resurrected... beejacon

I've always received exemplary service at my local Canadian Tire, never a problem since I started going there for car maintenance more than fifteen years ago. 

Sorry to hear your girlfriend is leaking fluids though, Wolfsangel. Perhaps she should go to a doctor.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

My son's best friend is a CT mechanic and all of our experiences have been positive for over ten years now. Give up trying to paint every CT operation so badly.

You know not of which you speak in the majority of cases.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

SINC said:


> I recently bought a new windshield wiper blade for the drivers side of our Windstar van for $13.95. For whatever reason, I could not get it to work. I went back into the service department and they send a guy out who popped it on in about 30 seconds, which was great. The not-so-great part came when they invoiced me an extra $9.54 for the installation.
> 
> Yep, 9 bucks plus GST for 30 seconds work. I summoned the store manager who told me it was a standard charge. I then informed him that his $9.54 would be the last he ever saw from me, and I had shopped at that store for 20 years. That didn't even make him flinch. I now shop at Wal*Mart for auto stuff.


Lord Almighty; Toyota dealers have installed new blades for me in similar circumstances on at least 2 occasions and only charged for the blade.


----------



## imactheknife (Aug 7, 2003)

GUELPH CANADIAN TIRE SUCKS! this is so true. The only thing I like is that they have the cheapest oil changes. I will never ever get work done on my vehicle at CT besides an oil change. I have one or three good horror stories from CT! Glad to see that they honored you. Which store was it? stoneroad or woodlawn?


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Still recall being told that a tire was toast because there was a piece of metal stuck in the edge of the tread. Turned out that it had not even penetrated the surface, the leak had to do with a couple of nails that were dead centre and easily repairable. Got another two years out of those Michelins. Always get a second opinion if CT tells you a tire cannot be repaired.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Bad service is everywhere. I had a GM M Van and took it into Sears for an alignment job. The head service guy came out and said that I needed to replace all my idler arms .... $900 [ in 1987 dollars ]. Stunned I drove the unit to my local GM dealer. I braced myself when called and was told that the arms are to spec. I went back to Sears and told them and they then refused to do the alignment ... it seems they would not guaranty the work due to the ilder arms ... I then re stated the dealers findings and was told that the dealer didn't know what he was talking about.

I left Sears and never returned, had the alignment done at the dealer and never had a problem with the steering or any other related area for the duration of my ownership, which was 3 more years. 

You really have to watch yourself with service departments.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

MazterCBlazter said:


> A good, competent, and honest mechanic is an excellent find. Always send them Christmas cards and gifts. If you discover their birthday and religion, cover those angles as well.


Right on! :clap:

My mechanic is a one guy operation. His entire existence depends on quality workmanship and word of mouth, and he delivers! - often above-and-beyond the call of duty. I find the occasional 6-pack and just taking time to talk works wonders. We even got invited to his wedding. I find it much better dealing with an individual who knows your name and your kids than some faceless chain that has no idea who you are and generally couldn't care less.


----------



## Griz (Apr 2, 2008)

I'd rather let a drunken circus clown work on my car than let those idiots at CT even change a tire!tptptptp

Sadly, I like the Nordic winter tires with studs...good price and very 'sticky'.

Now I buy them there, give them the rims to put them on - then take them home and put them on my car & truck myself! I feel leery about even letting them put them on rims.

They always look at me so hurt when I tell them I'll do it myself.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Who seriously lets a generic place like CT do work on your car?

I wouldn't take my 2010 Mazda3 to any even remotely questionable mechanic or shop, especially CT of all places. (My last Mazda3, a 2005, was 100% dealer maintained. Though dealer maintenance is usually more expensive than an independent mechanic, I found my dealer to be top notch and I never got screwed big time by my dealer. That said, there are shoddy dealerships, too, so finding the right one may take a one or two bad experiences.)

I find many people have bad experiences when they decide to pick a mechanic based solely on how much they charge (in many cases, picking the cheapest place possible, with matching quality in workmanship).

That said, there are many qualified, reliable mechanics out there that don't work for dealerships. I'm not denying that fact at all. But Canadian Tire? Ugh.


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

THe problem with CT is that they are all franchises - so some are excellent, others are average, and yet others are terrible. On two occasions when my own mechanic was on holiday, I had simple things that the local CT just couldn't handle. One was when I needed an "eTest", which is like a fifteen minute task, but they couldn't do it that week. It would have left me without proper plates for that week. The other time was when they couldn't extract a nail from my tire and patch it because they didn't have anyone that was "available". But then, that CT really sucks in general. Both times the CT that is just a little further away wedged me in in under an hour, with no problems.

In general, I stick with my usual mechanic, though the other time I used CT was when my brake light switch broke when I was in London, and they handled that in less than half an hour, and for under $15. The local CT would have needed two and a half week for that one, I am sure.

Outside of service - I had an experience last year when I bought a set of patio chairs. When I got home, I found that one chair was missing out of the box of four, so I returned to the store. After much hassle, they accused me of stealing the chair because I had returned something previously like fifteen years before, and thus, I am obviously a criminal. My girlfriend flipped out at the accusation, and as her grandfather and uncle were both CT franchises, lets say the poop hit the fan once her uncle wrote a letter to CT HQ. I month after thmy experience, staff at that CT killed a shoplifter, so I guess I was lucky. I have not bothered ever to return to that pathetic store.

A few months ago, I noted that CT does not carry summer style windshield washer fluid - something they have in copious quantities at Wal Mart. I do not like Wal Mart, I don't like their style of doing business and I don't like the way they treat workers - however, they do have windshield washer fluid, CD envelopes, and laser printer paper - stuff that places like CT and Staples entirely fail at.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Toronto Canadian Tire. Blew a caliper. Called Canadian Tire subsidiary Parts Source store with thought of doing so myself but decided ultimately to bring it in--they have the caliper I need, however. Got to CT this afternoon and asked them to quote the price on replacing both rear pads and right rear caliper. Guy tells me he cannot quote without an inspection because, without a inspection, how can he be sure he even has the part? I explain that a competent garage will look at the make and model info I have given him, search for part availability--then give me the quote.

His ultimatum--leave the car with me for a few hours, then I will phone you back to tell you if I will be able to replace the caliper at all. If I cna't do it, you have to pick up the car.

Me: Bye!

Honestly, has it come to this? I had a Canadian Tire tell me they could not supply me with tires for my domestic vehicle last year.


----------



## JCCanuck (Apr 17, 2005)

*Never!*

I had a flat tire to take to CT and they said they couldn't and won't fix it (the hole was not on the edge). Tried my car dealer, fixed it no problem (plug) and tire doing just fine after a few years. Good Grief! A tire store, geeez! Wife bought a kettle there and after opening the box saw a dent on it. Took the item back for a replacement and the clerk there had the nerve too say "It's just a dent why replace it?: Wife never returned to CT since. Agree with others in this forum, many friends had there cars in worst shape after tuneups or repairs. Sometimes on a lunch I'll pop into a CT store to look around, after a half hour realized again, why do I bother? Nothing really low price. Products in boxes with a mile of duct tape holding it. List goes on.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Another thread revival for this terrible Canadian institution. 

Several weeks ago I needed some items available at my local Canadian Tire, but the rule was that we could order from our local store and only pick up curbside--although we should wait for an "order ready" email before driving over as there would be "delays due to COVID-19." The order date was May 16. As of June 1, my order is still listed as "being processed." 

A few days ago, the website stated that, due to overwhelming response, all online ordering would cease--but that we could personally shop inside Canadian Tire. However, any effort to call to cancel my order results in a message that says that, due to COVID-19, they are overwhelmed with calls. You can select the service you are calling about and after 15 seconds, the system hangs up on you.

Absolutely topnotch Canadian Tire response. They've achieved a fully closed loop of incompetence!


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Macfury said:


> Another thread revival for this terrible Canadian institution.
> 
> Several weeks ago I needed some items available at my local Canadian Tire, but the rule was that we could order from our local store and only pick up curbside--although we should wait for an "order ready" email before driving over as there would be "delays due to COVID-19." The order date was May 16. As of June 1, my order is still listed as "being processed."
> 
> ...


:lmao:Eyes obviously not fully open. Misread that last sentence as: "They've achieved a fully closed poop of incontinence."


----------



## smashedbanana (Sep 23, 2006)

It's not just Canadian Tire. 

My experiences,

Body Shop
Wife ordered gift for niece. 7 days past expected delivery we e-mail them. 10 days later no answer. We post on their Facebook page. Instant message telling us to sit tight they will fix this within 48 hours. 48 hours+ later they message us to tell us tracking says it will be there by end of next business day. We respond telling them it has said that for 17 days+. No further answer from them. 7 days later it arrives. In total over 5 weeks to deliver.

UPS
UPS tries to deliver something to my office. They do not leave a notice, but tracking says they atempted and business was closed (even though I was there and waiting). I call 1-800 number. The automated system wants the delivery slip number. Not the tracking number (which has letters). I can't get through for over 1.5 hours. I decide to go to the depot. Notice on the door that they have closed there customer centres. I post on Facebook this ridiculousness, I get an instant message from them. They fix it over IM. 

Canada Computers
I put in 3 orders of in stock (online) items. 10 days later I get 3 text messages saying items on each order are backordered and will ship when possible but can be 30 days+. Message has an email and phone number to call. I call the number, wait on hold for 1.5 hours. Eventually I hit zero to leave a message. Voicemail box full, hangs up. I e-mail the customer service e-mail. 7 days later still no response. I once again post a shaming post on Facebook. Someone contacts me right away. I ask to change my order to in stock items, I am okay if I need to pay more. They tell me no, I need to place a new order myself. I ask if there is a chance then that in 10 days I will get more text messages with backordered items. They tell me Yes , I cancel orders.

Lowes
Almost same story as you. Order an item that has 8 in stock for curbside pickup. 2 weeks later no has picked it and now its out of stock. No contact, no help, zero customer service. And I can now go and line up and shop there if I want. Woohoo. Not going to bother to post to Facebook on this one.

The Source
I went on Saturday, or tried to. Notice on the door says 1 customer in the store at a time. I wait to be let in. Asked to sanitize hands. I comply. Instructed to follow arrows on the floor and to stop in the squares at the end of the rows (I guess to avoid traffic jams even though they have a 1 person in the store policy). Salesman rudely tells me also that there is a no browsing policy. I ask why then the arrows and sanitizing and 1 person in the store at a time then? No answer. Salesman starts asking me questions about what I am in to get. I start answering. I take 1 step towards an item (to look not touch) and he rudely reminds me about the no browsing policy. I lose it, an tell him to let me out. I'm a pretty easy going guy, but I let him and the manager know this is absolutely stupid. I post the same message on their Facebook.


So ya, it's rampant. 

I can't get over how inept some of these retailers have been. If you aren't setup for success why are you even open??

To be fair these guys have gotten it right in my experience in the last couple of weeks: Purolator (awesome), Dell, Amazon


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

That's some rough customer service! The one from The Source is the worst.

It reminds me of two recent experiences with Loblaws. 

1. They're promoting self-checkout, but if there is an error or discount approval required, the customer service person needs to clear it. That's fair. Unfortunately, the person at the customer service counter is busy helping others jump the line by checking them out first--even though their policy is not to check them out at the service desk. The result is that self-serve customers are assisted last and those at the customer service desk first. I have repeatedly pointed this out to Loblaws through surveys, emails, phone calls and in-person, with zero acknowledgment--even when I respond to the survey question: "If you do not use our self-service kiosks, why not?"

2. Loblaws sends me an email saying that due to COVID-19 I should use their delivery service. The moment I try to use it, it tells me that "Due to COVID-19, the service is unavailable." The delivery service eventually catches up a few weeks later and urges me to try it again. I begin to type in an item and the predictive text of the site fills in the full item name. I click on it, and the site reports: "unknown item."


----------



## smashedbanana (Sep 23, 2006)

Oh man ya I hate Loblaws. Add self checkout to it and you can multiply my anger ten fold.

I can't remember his name but a stand up comedian had a bit about self checkout. He rings through all fruits and vegetables as bananas. Generally the cheapest fruit. His logic being he's not a cashier so don't expect it to be done right.

I follow suit whenever I encounter difficulty with scanning.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

smashedbanana said:


> Oh man ya I hate Loblaws. Add self checkout to it and you can multiply my anger ten fold.
> 
> I can't remember his name but a stand up comedian had a bit about self checkout. He rings through all fruits and vegetables as bananas. Generally the cheapest fruit. His logic being he's not a cashier so don't expect it to be done right.
> 
> I follow suit whenever I encounter difficulty with scanning.


Good one!

I saw a sign at a Loblaws recently selling a six-pack of corn cobs. "Corn: $2.99. Less than one: $3.99."


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Grocery stores, in general, have only been passing along discount savings on 'buy two or more terms' for many years now. It is a direct assault on seniors and singles who buy fewer groceries and cannot buy two for fear it would spoil before use of they do not have enough storage for extra pks or tins.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I just received an email from Canadian Tire stating:



> At your request, the items listed below have been removed from your order...


I didn't contact them. Happy to see these items cancelled though.


----------



## smashedbanana (Sep 23, 2006)

SINC said:


> Grocery stores, in general, have only been passing along discount savings on 'buy two or more terms' for many years now. It is a direct assault on seniors and singles who buy fewer groceries and cannot buy two for fear it would spoil before use of they do not have enough storage for extra pks or tins.


I never really considered the impact to seniors. I suppose also impacts people of limited means who just need the lower price not more quantity.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

smashedbanana said:


> I never really considered the impact to seniors. I suppose also impacts people of limited means who just need the lower price not more quantity.


The price is lower _because_ the quantity is greater.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Uber joins the list of my favourite companies today, refusing to update the expiry date on my credit card until I provided my US ZIP CODE.


----------



## smashedbanana (Sep 23, 2006)

Macfury said:


> The price is lower _because_ the quantity is greater.


Why are you explaining this to me? 

I understand how it works and why the supermarkets do it thanks.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

smashedbanana said:


> Why are you explaining this to me?
> 
> I understand how it works and why the supermarkets do it thanks.


You said that this pricing impacted seniors. It doesn't. They pay the same price they always do.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Almost one month after placing my order at Canadian Tire I just received an email stating:

"We are sorry to inform you that one or more items have been removed from your order because they are no longer available."

The items constitute the entirety of the remaining order. I checked quickly and the items are still available at the store from which I ordered.


----------

